# Fog Lights



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how I can wire my fog lights on my B14 to my parking lights, so that i can have them on with the parking lights on instead of having to have the headlights on?

thanks
Nick


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

just wire then to the wires in the corner lights. Get a voltage tester and find the wire that for the parking lights, tap into it and you're done. If im not mistaken the corner lights have 3 wires, ground, and two positives (one for blinker & one for parking lights)


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I tapped into the headlight switch directly... when I installed my alarm. Everytime the alarm goes off or it chirps... the parking lights, dash lights and rear license plate lights flash heh.

In your case you can tap into the headlight switch and add a relay that'll turn on the fog lights and just use a fused direct wire from the battery for your fog lights and wire it to this relay. You can't just add the fog lights to your existing load (your parking lights or headlights). If you want pics of how I tapped into the switch let me know... I have a B13


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey is there a way you can have your fogs on when you hit the high beam switch instead of the fogs turning off when you have your high beams on ?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> hey is there a way you can have your fogs on when you hit the high beam switch instead of the fogs turning off when you have your high beams on ?


Absolutely... but you still need that relay . Do you want to wire yours like that ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Twiz said:


> Absolutely... but you still need that relay . Do you want to wire yours like that ?


can you explain to me on detail how to do it cuz my friend wants to know.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

you power the relay from the switch and you bypass the direct wire for your fog lights that's coming from the battery thru the relay (relay will be powered only when the switch is turned... one lead in the switch will have power all the time ... one will have power only when you turn the switch... you want to power your relay from the second one. Do you need a picture or a diagram ? It's not hard at all... I'm pretty sure the B14 headlight switch is similar with the B13 one.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

This was one of my very first mods.. :thumbup:

I think I have a B14 write up on it somewhere...


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

hey thanks alot guys i did it a little earlier, and everything worked out good! ill have pics a little later when it gets darker... thanks alot

nick


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....this is on sentra.net if i remember........


----------

